# Earthquake in bangalore???



## fun2sh (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Bangaloreans!! Did any any1 feel shaking? We felt our office building shake ( in whitefield area). i think earthquake came.

Yes, earthquake came. 
*www.ndtv.com/article/india/reports-of-earthquake-in-india-196284?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

I also felt quake at South Kolkata


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2012)

I heard that too. I am in BTM.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

28 Countries under Tsunami threat.


----------



## eggman (Apr 11, 2012)

I(and everyone in our office) somehow didn't feel anything. I am also in the same area as fun2sh. I didn't even know until fun2sh messaged me.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

Indonesia issues tsunami warning after 8.9 magnitude quake strikes off west coast - The Washington Post


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 11, 2012)

eggman said:


> I(and everyone in our office) somehow didn't feel anything. I am also in the same area as fun2sh. I didn't even know until fun2sh messaged me.



lol. I think ur SAP office is not on ground.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ Earthquake proof buildings?


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 11, 2012)

How strange is it. Earthquake come and ppl in my office are just sitting and telling each other that their chair is shaking INSTEAD OF RUNNING OUT. Only i went out the moment i felt the shake.


----------



## priyadhg (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG !!!!!!!!!! Felt in EGL toooooooooo  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eggman (Apr 11, 2012)

^^Fattu


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 11, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Earthquake proof buildings?



Earthquake proof builds will shake at least.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 11, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> How strange is it. Earthquake come and ppl in my office are just sitting and telling each other that their chair is shaking INSTEAD OF RUNNING OUT. Only i went out the moment i felt the shake.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Apr 11, 2012)

felt the quake in kolkata too whilst in office (newtown rajarhat unitech infospace area)


----------



## mdshakieb (Apr 11, 2012)

I am working in Electronic City, I too felt the earthquake.
Literally my chair was shaking..... initially i thought I might be feeling dizzy after lunch, but many of the colleagues in my office reported the same...


----------



## eggman (Apr 11, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> Earthquake proof builds will shake at least.


Ours didn't. I bet more than half the people don't have any knowledge. 
on a side note our working system is down. I hope servers got damaged !


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2012)

I too felt here in cuttack odisha. Was viewing a 100 pushup youtube video when my computer chair and table started shaking and my head felt like it was reeling. 

I thought it was coz i didn't get proper sleep last night until i realized that it was really an earthquake. Turning on the tv confirmed the same with a richter scale reading of 8.9 in Sumatran islands. A tsunami alert was broadcast and all coastal areas are under high alert.

Odisha has the bay of bengal and thus has potential calamity threat.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Many friends felt in mangalore 

Wtf 5169 guests ...............


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 11, 2012)

I was swaying in my chair for almost 5 seconds. Got up and saw that all the fire exit signs were also swinging. At 10th floor in my office in trivandrum.


----------



## mdshakieb (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey I too felt it in Electronic city area..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Omg! Hope no tsunami comes


----------



## Nipun (Apr 11, 2012)

Hope everyone is fine..

6103 people viewing this


----------



## eggman (Apr 11, 2012)

Its the first link in google search


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Pics  Mangalore: Panic Strikes as Mild Tremors Shake Parts of City


----------



## Vaibhav Pandey (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey!!

I hope everyone safe there!! 

In Delhi NCR No one felt the earthquake but yesterday it was strong storm was there which really made everyone worried...

Everyone is thinking that 2012....End ---of the world -- may be correct. 

let's hope for the best

Best Wishes:
Vaibhav Pandey


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow. We have been asked to leave office for today. I mean holiday for precautionary measures


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

2012 Apocalypse??

2012 Apocalypse - Is it really coming?


----------



## eggman (Apr 11, 2012)

^^lol


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2012)

I felt it clearly in chennai but others don't i went out first from my bay


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 11, 2012)

me rocked for 3 seconds while replying an official mail. just ran down the statirs from 5th floor. Still having diziness.(u n brahmachari st, kol-17)


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

10732 guest viewing this thread


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 11, 2012)

No wonder the sky is really dark. Last time it happened also the sky was dark

i didnt feel it in trivandrum


----------



## Nipun (Apr 11, 2012)

Tenida said:


> 10732 guest viewing this thread


Most members online: 13k because of this thread.. lol


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Most members online: 13k because of this thread.. lol



Epic thread


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG! I hope TDF SERVERS DONT CRASH


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 11, 2012)

^^Yeah buddy, truly epic. 



Spoiler



Most users ever online was 13,313, Today at 04:08 PM.



Hope this won't be a *CRYSiS 3*


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Phew!! No one DIED,TSUNAMI WARNING CALLED OF ,Phew im safe :


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Hope no human loss happens...

Nothing happened so in Hyderabad.

But how we got 9k users on this thread?


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 11, 2012)

Ya totally awesome lists 5th in google search now


----------



## Nipun (Apr 11, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Hope no human loss happens...
> 
> Nothing happened so in Hyderabad.
> 
> But how we got 9k users on this thread?


Correction: 12k.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

its reducing now,tsunami warning called off


----------



## banditadutt (Apr 11, 2012)

There was a tremor again around 1618 hrs.... am i the only one who felt it?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Search *haarp technology*.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2012)

Tsunami fear recedes in India after massive 8.7 quake hits off Indonesia - Hindustan Times


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 11, 2012)

lol. In our office, we all have been asked to leave for today(just after earthquake around 3.30pm) and go home. Yipeeee.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Most members online: 13k because of this thread.. lol



The tides have settled down.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2012)

> [noparse][18:45] <ico> !google bangalore earthquake
> [18:45] <b0tman> Earthquake in bangalore??? - Digit Technology Discussion Forum *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/155426-earthquake-bangalore.html
> [18:45] <LFC_fan> lmao[/noparse]





It  wasn't serious. tbh, people should actually go out of buildings. Reaction should be swift.

"DID ANYONE FEEL AN EARTHQUAKE JUST NOW" -- this is what people tend to post on social networking sites BEFORE running for their lives. Some day it might be serious.


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 11, 2012)

ico said:


> It  wasn't serious. tbh, people should actually go out of buildings. Reaction should be swift.
> 
> "DID ANYONE FEEL AN EARTHQUAKE JUST NOW" -- this is what people tend to post on social networking sites BEFORE running for their lives. Some day it might be serious.



BLEH! i posted this after half an hour of earthquake. we all were outside of building for half hour


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Guys you wont belive this but i swear its true.Yesterday night i felt while sleeping what if an earthquake happens at night.

*Epics Fail Video:*
BREAKING NEWS! MASSIVE 9.0 EarthQuake in Indonesia!1000s Buried Alive! April 11th 2012 - YouTube
He posted it two months back.Edited today and put todays date
like noobs think hes an %^&(%$* Mayan


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 11, 2012)

Never noticed it... Was talking to someone around when it apparently happned. Never felt it!


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> BLEH! i posted this after half an hour of earthquake. we all were outside of building for half hour


I'm not talking about you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2012)

There are some serious things being shown in the news now.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 11, 2012)

I heard it was near the proper Whitefield area, near Forum Mall but didn't feel anything at my place which is 3-5km from there. 

Need to call up a few friends.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah my twitter stream asplode, theres a god damn earthquake and people are all tweeting about it


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 11, 2012)

352 Guests Still  This is No News Show !!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> There are some serious things being shown in the news now.



What news you mean ??


----------



## braindead (Apr 11, 2012)

earthquake? what!


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2012)

Even I didn't feel it. Who would have thought, earthquake brings record hits to forum.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 12, 2012)

My office is at White FIeld, Bangalore. I didnt notice.
Got calls from friends @ chennai and Kolkata.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2012)

Krow said:


> Even I didn't feel it. Who would have thought, earthquake brings record hits to forum.



Indeed ground breaking record


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 12, 2012)

i got 3 calls to chk if i was alive..


----------



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> i got 3 calls to chk if i was alive..



I got a call from Mom too. She'd asked me about the tsunami too


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 12, 2012)

man ye thread to record tor diya. it should be preserved.


----------



## Theodre (Apr 12, 2012)

Earthquake not only only bangalore but also on mangalore, kerala and many other places too guys! Ma bro who was at bangalore said he didnt feel anything but ma sister said she felt like her head spinning  There wasn't any serious things i hope


----------

